

Ethiopia criminalizes VOIP - dpeck
http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/ethiopia-skype-me-maybe-0022243

======
otoburb
I wonder if the Ethiopian government runs any Microsoft software? I know that
the article referred to the law that covered all forms of VOIP (assuming
Asterix PBX software would be banned as well), but since Skype is now part of
Microsoft I find it hard to believe that there wouldn't be some level of
lobbying at some point in the future to reverse this legislation.

Perhaps the government knew that this was just a vanguard action and are
hoping to buy some time to get their national communications ministry in shape
(read: evaluate & implement VOIP DPI/monitoring solutions) before they were
pressured to overturn the law.

